# First knife has been long in the making



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 22, 2016)

About 20 years ago, I got the itch to "make" a knife.  And the simplest construction method I found was to order a ready made blank and slap some scales on it.  I ordered the blade I wanted, glued on some rosewood Dymondwood scales, shaped it on a belt sander and I've carried it and skinned more deer than I can count over the last 20 years.  

Then a few years ago, Carl (Anvil Head) invited me to one of his Hammer In events at Trackrock and I met some great bladesmiths there.  I took a lot of mental notes and SLOWLY started accumulating the tools I would one day need to forge blades.  First, an anvil from a yard sale in Kentucky.  Then, some hammers and tongs.  And finally, a couple months ago I built my forge.  

I had lots of scrap metal to learn with.  I've made more scraps than I have tools, but it's an ongoing learning process.  
Anyway, I finally finished my first knife from forge to finish.  Carl will take one look at it and tell me the blade isn't straight, but I figure that's the only way to tell it from one of his. 
Actually, now that I've had it out in the sunlight, I see that I'm not technically finished.  I still have a little sanding to do, especially around the guard.  

The blade is an old Nicholson file.  The guard was a railroad spike that I hammered flat and then peened the face.  The handle is from a chunk of stabilized black walnut from Bubba Custom Knives in Cleveland, red and black spacers, and elk antler I found in Colorado.  I had a vision in my head of what I wanted this knife to look like, and surprisingly enough, it turned out pretty darn close to what I had pictured.

Thanks to all you guys who put your creative genius out here for the rest of us to admire and draw inspiration from!  And thanks for looking.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks good.  It ought to serve for at least the next 20 years.  
Keep after it and like the teacher said, show your work.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks like a fine first forged blade.  I've been forging blades since 1998 and I learn something new all the time.  If you enjoy it keep on hammering!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2016)

I suggest you do a good many more of them cause I'd certainly be willing to trade a frog skin or so for one of those. Great lookin knife.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thats a fine looking blade.  Especially for a first try


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 23, 2016)

Well there you go........told you it wasn't rocket science.
Turned out very well, now get some turkey blood on it to christen it right.
Did it right - make a plan, review the plan, then work the plan.
What's next?

ps - just askin.....hardest part???


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> ps - just askin.....hardest part???



I think the two hardest parts were both aesthetic.  You can't tell from the pics, but the blade is beveled at both the spine and the edge.  Similar to a double edged dagger, but obviously not as thin at the spine as at the edge.  There's more metal in the middle than at the spine.  Because of this, getting the spine straight was a real pain.  Just when I would get the left bend out, I'd realize I had put a right bend back in it.  It took some finesse.

But I think the hardest part was mating the guard to the blade.  I need to make myself some file guides.  Trying to file the base of the tang at perfect 90 degrees to mate up cleanly with the guard and leave no gaps was a slow tedious process using only a file and a bench vise, and I still didn't get it perfect.  

But I learned something through trial and error at every stage, and I think the next one will be even better.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 23, 2016)

>>But I think the hardest part was mating the guard to the blade. I need to make myself some file guides. Trying to file the base of the tang at perfect 90 degrees to mate up cleanly with the guard and leave no gaps was a slow tedious process using only a file and a bench vise, and I still didn't get it perfect.<<

This!!!! Most dreaded part of knifemaking (IMHO).


----------



## onedude (Apr 24, 2016)

Great Job! I like it!
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## flintlocker (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice first knife, keep at it.
I agree about the guards, they are my least favorite step for sure.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Mighty fine first!  Keep 'em coming!  Looks great!


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 28, 2016)

Great job on your first, I hope you keep at it.


----------



## pnome (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Razor Blade (May 3, 2016)

Wes, i used to hate them also. They make this little jig that you clamp on to the tang and you file down against it. This jig is hardened so it skates a file. When you get there, you should be flat on both sides. I will send you a pic of it if you  need to see it. You can make these fairly easy. Scott


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Scott!


----------

